# A visitor to the farm on Veterans Day



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

That's cool.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Pairs of eagles have been reported at the state park across the road, they never seem to stick around long enough to actually nest though.

Can't tell by the pictures, but you can see the rye, but there is also tillage radish and crimson clover in the mix, the early cold isn't helping that the least bit.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

A bald eagle used to be a very rare sight around here. Only saw one when I was a kid and it was so high just flying by that could barley see it. About 10 or so years ago they would pass through every spring and fall. Now they are here to stay. See them all the time most of them about 10 miles south of here along a river.


----------

